# Alexander Fu Sheng/Shaw Brothers/oldschool movies fans?



## Stickgrappler (Jul 10, 2013)

Last Saturday marked the 30th anniversary of the passing of the great and popular Shaw Brothers star, Alexander Fu Sheng. 

Always gotta wonder what could've been had he been alive? Team up with Bruce Lee or Jackie Chan? My guess would be that BL would've not costarred with Fu in a movie. Wonder about Jackie though. 

I made some animated GIF's from Fu's The Chinatown Kid. Gotta love sleeveless denim vests!

Here are 2 of the GIF's:


Love this one












3 more here:
http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/07/alexander-fu-sheng-gif-set-1-chinatown.html

More Alexander Fu Sheng GIF's to come.
Enjoy!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 10, 2013)

I remember him!


----------



## Stickgrappler (Jul 10, 2013)

arnisador said:


> I remember him!



My fave Shaw Brothers actor!


----------

